

An iPad App Developer Trying Every Marketing Trick in the Book: Case Study - whalesalad
http://mobileorchard.com/ipad-app-marketing-case-study-flickpad/

======
some1else
Maybe earnings are worth mentioning in an article like this? The advice is
good, but not really quantifiable. OKCupid and Mint blog posts are a good
example of how to convey information with real numbers.

~~~
shacked
For rough earnings, just look at the graphs in the post (units sold) and
multiple it by the unit price for that time period. During the first graph
(Apple Featured), the app was selling for $4.99. During the second graph
(Daring Fireball), the app was selling for $9.99.

------
nigelsampson
I just released an app on the Windows Phone 7 marketplace and some similar
experiences in part. Especially the comments about "Release Early, Release
Often".

For the first month after release some of the negative reviews were
essentially feature requests. It certainly made me think that my MVP was maybe
a little too minimum.

I plan to do a full summary in the next few months after the next version.

------
huhtenberg
> _...find that people who rate free apps tend to be the harshest of all, as
> there is zero cost to participate._

Judging from my own experience this is true for ad supported apps _only_. If
the app has no ads, it tends to get fewer negative reviews if any at all. I
guess people feel less duped when they realize the developer didn't get
anything to himself at their expense.

------
jjcm
He makes an excellent point about being first to market - being first isn't
great if you don't have a decent product to sell. Chinese knockoffs often show
us how well that works in the real world. Aside from that though, the most
important thing that he's shown is that getting sales is a constant struggle.
You aren't magically going to become, and more importantly stay, popular
overnight. A featured app slot is wonderful, but there's still a lot of work
to be done even after something like that happens.

